# aNYONE GOIN TO TEH BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SHOW ON JULY 4TH in essex?



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone was going to the british reptile and amphibian show in essex on the 4th of july also what do u plan on buying?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we're going.. should be selling a few corns


----------



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

nicee:2thumb:


----------



## gecko lover123 (Jun 25, 2009)

*hi*

do you know if you have to pay to get in


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah, but it wont be amazingly pricey ;p


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

think it is £3 at the most

we will be there, 
see you all soon


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

ENTRY FEES: ADULTS £1.50 CHILDREN 50p, 

No sales to under 16s unless with adult

from another forum


----------



## GILA (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be there. Looking for some boas i think!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

ill be there : victory:

Hoping not to buy but the OH will!!
Well i probably will :whistling2:
x


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll be there, not looking for anything in particular but i always leave with something :lol2:


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

I'l be there looking for a male mack snow leo!


----------



## cassie1971 (Dec 22, 2008)

hope to


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

GETTING A BURM THERE FOR £70 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
gunna get soem equip there too XDXD


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

Me me me!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We have tables.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going, will be wearing "I'm the dude playing the dude, disguised as another dude" tropic thunder top and am 15..
Am going to try and buy a male SHCT or Female royal:2thumb:


----------

